# What's battery type preference and why? CR123A or AA?



## Coup de Grace (Nov 28, 2012)

If a flashlight ran on one or the other, which would you prefer and why?


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 28, 2012)

Coup de Grace said:


> If a flashlight ran on one or the other, which would you prefer and why?



It depends on what the light was for...but, overall, I'd go with the added runtime and performance I might be able to get with the 123...but I'd get RCR123 not CR123...so I don't have to keep buying batteries, etc.


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 28, 2012)

Got to be CR123.

All the good stuff ... Energy density, lithium standard, generally better flashlights (HDS, Malkoff and SureFire all use 123s as standard).


And the bads are overexaggerated ... Availability never been a problem. Cost, comparable to AA L91s, maybe even cheaper. Contrary to popular belief, they're easier to find in a SHTF than common cells like AA, AAA, C, and D. Higher demand and visibility of common cells means they will sell out faster and more thoroughly. Lower demand in my area for CR123 means they are not a hot emergency item to buy.

I admit I use AA cells as well and it feels nice to use a AA moonlight mode rechargeable light, for the ''free lumens'' factor. 

I've heard too many horror stories to use RCR123s so I'm a primary guy.

Currently have 10 full boxes of SF123 cells, plus a small mountain of 47s123 cells. 

I've said this before on here.. I've diversified my lights to accept almost every battery I can find, and currently making some spacers/dowels to put more uncommon battery types into my lights ... If I find ANY battery after an emergency, I want to be able to use it to power a light.


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 28, 2012)

Ironically, its initially mostly primaries that exploded, etc...and they contain metallic lithium, whereas the RCRs don't.

Not that either can't, its just the stats.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Nov 28, 2012)

Bought two boxes of 12 pack Surefire 123's on Cyber Monday in preparation for buying a LX2 Lumamax Ultra (releasing tentatively on 31st of Decebmer). But I was wondering for future reference, are Battery Station 123's covered under Surefire's Warrenty? They say they are approved here: http://www.batterystation.com/cpf3.htm
And rechargeables are limited to the LFP 123's right?


----------



## flashy bazook (Nov 28, 2012)

We had this discussion many times before.

Some who like to standardize their lights on a single type of battery prefer the AA's. You can get them in primary (Alkaline), rechargeable (NiMH now being the top or at least most popular dog), and even lithium.

They have the advantage of lower cost, wider and easier availability (especially when traveling), and even though they are longer, they are also thinner. Many like the 1xAA and especially the 2xAA flashlights for their nice fit into your hands.

The 123's came out initially because Surefire wanted a bigger voltage it needed to power its high power incan lights. Its lights could run through several of these in less than half hour in some of their powerful flashlights, but Surefire didn't care, because it's customers were military or police, and they used taxpayer money, not their personal funds!

Now, we have much more efficient LED's, which you can drive quite well with 2xAA or 1xAA.

But the bigger downside of the 123's is actually even they are no longer enough to drive the higher and higher power needed by the latest LED's!

So we generally have to more to rechargeable LiIon batteries. Notice how the most powerful Surefire lights now come with rechargeable batteries (built in usually). To get the biggest outputs (600 to 700+ lumens) with primaries you will (a) need maybe 3 of them, making the light quite long, and (b) will run through them in an hour give or take.

So, if you really want the biggest output, you end up with LiIons, not the 123's, and if you are satisfied with "normal" output (even up to 200 lumens), you can get that easily with AA's.

Food for thought, no?


----------



## reppans (Nov 28, 2012)

AA Eneloops in a broad voltage (0.9-4.2V) single cell EDC light. I've based most of my portable electronics around AA/Eneloops so the commonality greatly simplifies everything and provides a deep back-up bench including Alks from any convenience store. 

For power, I'll run 14500 Li-ions (greater capacity than 16340/RCR123), or bulk 14505s (Lithium primaries equivalent to CR123s) and in a pinch alkaline AAs, AAAs, or 9Vs. No need to hit the stores for batts like in our last Hurricane Sandy power outage, there were dozens of these batts to scavenge in my own home. I also have a few NiMh solar chargers. 

Downside is that there's a limited selection of broad voltage lights that will fully support (ie, not direct drive) from NiMh to Li-ion.... but the selection is growing.


----------



## highwaysalmon (Nov 28, 2012)

CR123A for sure. Energy Density.


----------



## dusty99 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like AA lights simply because I use AAs for other devices I own (camera flash, keyboard/mouse, remotes, digital recorder), so they're always around (eneloops and duraloops), but for a small EDC light, a (R)CR123 is hard to beat. Lots of power in a small package.


----------



## jaycyu (Nov 29, 2012)

Doesn't a AA last longer than a RCR123?

[AA ni-mh]: 2500mAH* x 1.2v = 3.00wH
[AW ICR RCR123]: 600mAH** x 3.7v = 2.22wH


 (edit: *might be slightly less)
(**years ago, AW RCR123 750mAH was tested to be 600mAH)


----------



## eh4 (Nov 29, 2012)

18650 and 26650 LiFePo4 lol! 

Until I get that set up then both Eneloop/Lithium AA and CR123/RCR123 are great. 
AA should be first in the infrastructure of a flashaholic.
AA Eneloops, together with 5v USB based chargers and 5v solar panel systems are about the coolest things since flint and steel.
-imho.

I choose the battery around the light rather than the other way around, and so long as the light is effective and has good run time it's no big deal to me to bend a little for it's feeding requirements. 18650 will be an easy and welcome adjustment.

I am looking forward to custom lights with massive Ah capacity and long term, off grid, solar, geared, and thermo-electric rechargeability... With the option of jump starting cars, lol.


----------



## AVService (Nov 29, 2012)

I am expecting a ZebraLight SC80 any day now and for me it seems a nice way to be a little more prepared regardless of my preference.
Having the adapter built-into the light seems a better idea to me than being able to reconfigure as most others need to do to accommodate different cells.
I would be a candidate to lose the adapter if it not part of the light.


----------



## Tegan's Dad (Nov 29, 2012)

jaycyu said:


> Doesn't a AA last longer than a RCR123?



AA nimh might, but alkaline (even though listed at 3000mAH) doesn't necessarily give you full capacity. On the energizer website I've seen charts that say when drawing 25mA, you'll get full capacity, but anything higher degrades the capacity. If you are pulling 1A, the runtimes are a lot closer. Eneloops are a different story (as are lithium primary AA).


----------



## Billspider (Nov 29, 2012)

dusty99 said:


> I like AA lights simply because I use AAs for other devices I own (camera flash, keyboard/mouse, remotes, digital recorder), so they're always around (eneloops and duraloops), but for a small EDC light, a (R)CR123 is hard to beat. Lots of power in a small package.



AA for the above reason.


----------



## The Joker (Nov 29, 2012)

I preferred AA Batteries from the Eighties to the time i got my first CR123 Flashlight Inova X5 but not the one with the flat sides of the body. It was the Version with the fluted body. Since then i use the CR123 batteries.


----------



## chaoss (Nov 29, 2012)

Coup de Grace said:


> If a flashlight ran on one or the other, which would you prefer and why?



Both are great power sources which is another reason my current EDC is a ZL SC80. Both sources are supported.


----------



## Climb14er (Nov 29, 2012)

I started out eight years ago with CR123's and still have two lights that run 'em. One, an Eagletac T10C2 is in the car with spare primaries and the other in the living room, an old Surefire L4 with a Luxeon V. Fantastic wall of light.

I then migrated to 18650's with a Pila charger and have been there since. Great results! ZL600, Fenix TK11 and Olight M-30 all running 18650's. Could not be more pleased.

Recently, with AA lights becoming more and more powerful, I bought a Maha C-9000 charger with 16 Eneloop AA's and 16 Eneloop AAA's. The AAA's for a Black Diamond Spot and Princeton Tec EOS headlamps. 

On current order a new ZL52 AA with supposed excellent lumens and run times.

I'm going to stick with the 18650's and the Eneloop AA's. 

I want rechargeable and with the AA's, easy to use primaries if I need 'em.


----------



## twl (Nov 29, 2012)

Unless a light is specifically designed to be operated by low voltage, you are always better off with the higher voltage batteries.
AA is for remote controls and wall clocks. Low current draw devices.

And alkalines leak and should NEVER be put in any flashlight.
Lithium primaries are better, but costly.
NiMh are rechargeable and don't leak. If you absolutely HAVE to use an AA for some unknown reason, use Eneloops.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually prefer AA because they're cheap and readily available, but the majority of high-end flashlights use CR123. I would love it if I could chuck a AA into my HDS Rotary, but I can't, so I use primarily rechargeable 123's at the moment with some primaries in reserve for emergencies, though I also have a couple of cheap AA lights on hand (mostly LED Mini Maglites) and a 47 Preon ReVO which uses AAA, and I do plan to purchase a 2xAA battery tube for my Rotary if/when they become available, so I should be covered no matter what.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 29, 2012)

I have lots of lights that use AA's, and lots of lights that use 123's. Both are great and have their advantages and disadvantages, but I guess I have an ever so slight (very slight) preference for AA's. I like the price, easy availability, and being able to use alkaline, lithium or rechargeable versions.


----------



## think2x (Nov 29, 2012)

MOST of mine are of the cr123/18650 variety but I do have a C3 with a 3 volt Malkoff in it running from 2xAA's and all my keychain lights are AAA so I can always find a power source for one of them.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2012)

Honestly, I like both.

I use both. My EDC lights have varied from CR123 to AA on a number of occasions. Though generally CR123 as a main EDC light geared for output over runtime. Normally I don't care about standardization. But since my emergency radio in my BOB runs off of 2AA cells, I decided it would be best to standardize the lights in my BOB on AA batteries too. That way if I need to, I can pull the cells out of my lights to use in my radio. I carry spare batteries for my radio too. So the pulling would be if it were an extended emergency.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2012)

If I could have all my CR123/16340 lights with a battery tube that accepted AA/14500 batteries, that would be my preference, as I prefer the smaller diameter tube and don't mind the slight uptick in length. Goes without saying also, that any light that will take 16340's is also capable of running on 14500's, so the choice for me goes with the slimmer tube, which is why I also prefer 16340 over 18350.


----------



## Maxbelg (Nov 30, 2012)

In theory I prefer single AA (I don't like two AAs as it's too long). In practice I use single CR123A lights because the best lights in this size are made for these batteries (single CR123A Surefires and HDS). I would be interested in a single AA quality flashlight in future. McGizmo now has a single AA tube, so maybe in future when he gets the correct driver this will be an option?


----------



## snakyjake (Dec 6, 2012)

In multicell lights = RCR123 LiFePO4.
Single cell pocket carry light = AA NiMH. AA lights can be shorter than most CR123 lights, and runtime isn't that big of deal in my normal usage.

In my normal usage, runtime is over emphasized. I also don't need 500 lumens. 

Prefer NiMH chemistry because I don't need to be concerned with:


Over discharging, which may lead to lithium-ion explosion. Even over discharging LiFePO4 chemistry will ruin the battery.
Over charging, which may explode most lithium-ion chemistries.
Protection circuits cutting off my light without warning.
Others can use the light without a safety briefing.
Safety.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm using both. As it is working out, the lights that I have that are more suitable to lending out are all AA, and the cr123 (and future 18650) are lights that I'm not so much interested in lending out.
It's a practical matter as well as potential cost of loss, no learning curve for the lendee, no sending them off with special spares, ad nauseum.
I'm also more comfortable with the idea of traveling with the AA based lights and treating them casually in general.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 7, 2012)

CR123. I have a small stock for emergency or if i have to use lights out in wintertime for longer periods (-25Celsius and so on  ) but i use rechargeables when i can.


----------



## lensman (Dec 7, 2012)

eh4 said:


> 18650 and 26650 LiFePo4 lol!
> 
> Until I get that set up then both Eneloop/Lithium AA and CR123/RCR123 are great.


What do you mean by "until I get that set up"?



jaycyu said:


> Doesn't a AA last longer than a RCR123?
> 
> [AA ni-mh]: 2500mAH* x 1.2v = 3.00wH
> [AW ICR RCR123]: 600mAH** x 3.7v = 2.22wH


I would more likely compare a 2000mAh AA with the 600mAh RCR123. That 2.4wH vs. 2.2wH or roughly comparable. Note that most LED emitters would have to use a boost driver to be driven by a single AA so you'll lose some efficiency there.

An RCR123 is a 16340 and has 6.8 ccs of volume. A AA is a 14500 and has 7.7 ccs volume. So slightly greater volume for the AA to go with the higher energy capacity.

Another area of difference is discharge rate. 16340 IMRs will let you pull 8C - about 4A x 3.7 or about 15 watts. A NiMH AA can probably only be abused to 6-8A or 7-9 watts.

The two major factors for me are:
1. There aren't too many drivers that will take the 1.2v from a single AA and put out the lumens that you can get from a single CR123a/RCR123.
2. The size of the lights seems to be proportional to the size of the battery. Thus CR123a lights are short and stubby. Single AA lights are a little longer and leaner. Pick the shape that appeals to you!


----------



## eh4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lensman, I'm aiming to make a few custom lights for my own use, aside from the initial cost of investing in 18650 and 26650 (26650 is for 12v packs) along with the solar and thermo electric charging systems to power them. It's a hobby. I like the idea of a 12oz pack that can power a light for a couple days or jump start a car instead -and recharge from the jump start in less than a minute.


----------



## Jash (Dec 7, 2012)

Most of my lights are AA, however of the four EDCs I have, three are CR123 powered lights. I don't know why this has happened. I suppose it's because a 2xCR123 light is only a little longer than a single AA light, and that with 2xCR123 (or RCR123) cells I can have big lumens in a smaller package. Plus a single CR123 light gives you the same output (or more) as a 2xAA light in a much smaller device.


----------



## ryansoh3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's my preference breakdown:

Alkaline AA vs. Primary CR123: CR123
NiMH LSD AA vs. Primary CR123: NiHM LSD AA
NiMH LSD AA vs. RCR123: That's a tough one, but I'll go with the RCR123 for sheer performance.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 8, 2012)

reppans said:


> AA Eneloops in a broad voltage (0.9-4.2V) single cell EDC light. I've based most of my portable electronics around AA/Eneloops so the commonality greatly simplifies everything and provides a deep back-up bench including Alks from any convenience store.
> 
> For power, I'll run 14500 Li-ions (greater capacity than 16340/RCR123), or bulk 14505s (Lithium primaries equivalent to CR123s) and in a pinch alkaline AAs, AAAs, or 9Vs. No need to hit the stores for batts like in our last Hurricane Sandy power outage, there were dozens of these batts to scavenge in my own home. I also have a few NiMh solar chargers.
> 
> Downside is that there's a limited selection of broad voltage lights that will fully support (ie, not direct drive) from NiMh to Li-ion.... but the selection is growing.




+1! Fully agreed!

I have tried out almost every cell size with mixed results due to changing flashlights. I do not like to purchase primary cells except for gift lights. I normally use rechargeables. My use is such that I have to charge several cells every day.

Caveat: I tend to use flashlights on their higher levels, such as 100 lumens and above. I strongly prefer single-cell lights. The end result is very short run times for RCR123 cells - certainly less than 30 min, probably less than 25 min. Yes, I use pedigreed cells from AW.

Among the LiIon cells, the IMR cells in 14500 persuasion provide better performance in run time and output than 16340 or RCR123 cells.

The final rejection of RCR123 protected cells is because of the protection. Cell protection is certainly necessary for use in multi-cell lights. However it is worse than irritating to have the protection kick in and the light turns off while in use. Fumbling around for a spare light in the dark is not pleasant at all! Frankly, I would rather use an 18650 light than multiple RCR123 cells if I need that output level.

My 18650 lights (TK35, SC600, T60CS) are sufficient for the backyard and outdoors events.

hence for daily EDC use I favor single cell lights that accept 14500 or AA cells. 

Otherwise for pants-pocket use I have the Photon X-Lights, or maybe an LD01 on 10440.


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the simplicity of the AA but I don't like the size and the output.


----------



## snakyjake (Dec 8, 2012)

moldyoldy said:


> Cell protection is certainly necessary for use in multi-cell lights.



And to protect from over-discharge, which damages the battery, and may lead to.​ 


moldyoldy said:


> However it is worse than irritating to have the protection kick in and the light turns off while in use. Fumbling around for a spare light in the dark is not pleasant at all



Which is why I prefer AA NiMH; or LiFePO4 with a protected light (which are rare).

Lately I've been really enjoying my AAA lights too.

I have a AA light that is a lot smaller that my LiteFlux LF3T, and better floody beam for walking. I don't need massive lumens for walking. AA runtime is plenty.

I keep my 18650 for heavy and occassional use, not my EDC.


----------



## bighawk (Dec 10, 2012)

CR123A because I already have a dozen lights that use them and I like to keep all my lights with the same batteries. The only benefit of he AA over the CR123A that I can see is price.


----------



## awyeah (Dec 12, 2012)

Both primary CR123As and Eneloops. I tend to stick to single CR123A setups for safety, although I am looking at a SureFire 6PX. In an emergency, I want options, and with AA, AAA, and CR123A lights keep my options open.


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 13, 2012)

My 123 lights outnumber my AA lights 3 to 1. I have AAs for a few specific uses. I use them to burn alkalines in long power outages, we've always got a Costco pack of 40 laying around. Saves on the Lithium budget. I also like them for long trips overseas where 123s can be difficult to find and I don't want to carry a bunch of spares. Lastly for loaner lights, I use LED upgraded Mini-Mags. Easy to explain and not a great loss if they don't find their way back.


----------



## estapants (Dec 15, 2012)

A single 123 powered light can provide a handy EDC form factor.

The low cost and quality rechargeable AA's make sense for when size is not as important.

No problem using both for me...


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Have not had time to read all the postings but from my side the 123,s simply offer the ability of long shelf life (10 yrs) so you know even if your light has been packed away for some time it will be there ready to go which is not like the alkaline, lithium etc based AA,s. Also the shorter the battery usually the shorter the light so here again the 123,s mean you can get a smaller more compact light that is still bright. Zebra does the SC80 which runs on both battery types. My EDC is the Zebra SC51 as I think nowadays many AA lights run nearly or the same in brightness as the 123 lights in particular when combining side by side (1 cell each light or two cells etc). The fact the I can get AA,s anywhere and cheaply too make it the ideal power source. My Mini Quark 123 is a little brighter than my AA Zebra SC51 so I am pretty happy with the Zebra and on rechargeable AA,s can run it whenever I please without worrying about cost.


----------



## Ymerejbl (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi there new to cpf, I prefer AAA and AA batteries for my edc the biggest reason because I get the batteries free from work. However I'm looking for something else with more power, which is why I joined cpf to learn more.


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 26, 2012)

I clearly prefer AA sized lights because the AA battery format is the most common around the globe and you will able to pick up those batts even in the most remote places. However, since AA's are not the brightest, it is wise to pick lights which can also run on 14500/16340/RCR123/CR123. The Sunwayman V11R with extender tube is such a light close to perfection. Small enough to fit literally in every pocket but bright to insanely bright depending what kind of batteries you run with it. I also do like dedicated 123 or 18650 lights, which are great as long as you have a charger and a power plug in your country. But for a survival trip (even for a hike in your area) or any trip to foreign countries, the only true and logical choice is an AA light.


cheers


----------



## Lighthouse one (Dec 26, 2012)

Up until now, I've always preferred a single cr123 light. THey are shorter and the higher voltage allows a nice bright 150 lumen light.

I just bought a SC52 single AA Zebralight. What an amazing light! It's only 1/8" longer than my regular 123 EDC. It is much more powerful. It can use any AA battery type with great efficiency. It runs over 250 lumens on an Eneloop...and I have lots of them! 

It will run over 400 lumens for 1 minute with a lion battery. And last, but not least...it goes below 1 lumen on low. Pardon the commercial! But this light is the first time I've been happy with a AA light.


----------



## american (Dec 26, 2012)

aa 100 times to 1. besides you can get lithium aa anyways so its equal besides a few small advantages size etc


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 27, 2012)

I prefer CR123 for it's higher voltage and it's more efficient in single cell applications but there are times when AA's are preferable such as when traveling, CR123's cost a fortune in most stores.


----------



## ncbill (Dec 27, 2012)

More like 30 years - I have a spare Tekna-branded CR123 that still works that I bought sometime in the summer of 1983.

I'll check it again around Labor Day 2013 just to make sure it hit the 30 year mark.

However, AA lithium are also long-lived - I have older red-top/gold-body Energizer lithium AAs that still work fine and IIRC they last used those colors in 1999.



Lightman2 said:


> Have not had time to read all the postings but from my side the 123,s simply offer the ability of long shelf life (10 yrs) so you know even if your light has been packed away for some time it will be there ready to go which is not like the alkaline, lithium etc based AA,s.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> I prefer CR123 for it's higher voltage and it's more efficient in single cell applications but there are times when AA's are preferable such as when traveling, CR123's cost a fortune in most stores.



Yup. Typically $9 for one at many Brick & Mortar stores. Unless I'm flying, when traveling I prefer to carry one of my single-cell CR123 lights, and a long-runtime AAA model on my keychain. As for spare cells that might be needed, I have a double CR123 belt-pouch / carrier that was made by a former employee of a great Army / Navy shop here in NYC that used to be a SureFire AD before unfortunately going out of business. I only have the one. Cost me $12. Made from nylon, with a bit of elastic and a flap. All black. Very discrete on the belt. Just a great little travel accessory. If the $#!% hits the fan while I'm on a road trip or upstate visiting good friends, the last thing I want to do in a regional emergency is hit the stores for spare cells. I also have a single AAA keychain capsule made from delrin. So that takes care of the AAA light. Little Lighthound brand coin-cell light on me as well. 

Don't have a pic of the double CR123 carrier. I know a commercial version of it existed once. But can't seem to find that website now where they were being sold. As far as looks, it's identical to the kydex version shown in the link below, but with a flap to completely cover the cells. 

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202368-LCG-Gear-2x-CR123A-Battery-Carrier-(Kydex)


----------



## Hesh68 (Dec 27, 2012)

I carried a mini mag lite early in my law enforcement career as a back up to my 3 D cell Mag Lite. I wasn't that impressed with AA flashlights at that stage but how things have changed. In the early nineties I picked up a 6P and CR123A's which were expensive but something I would tolerate, I still have some blade tech holsters and mag holders that also doubled as storage for my 6P and a spare magazine which I carried for 6 years.

I purchased a 6Z combat light in '97 again CR123A's, these batteries have been all I have used for 20 years until just recently!!

I ordered an E2L about a month ago as they were listed at $99.00 and was sent an E2L AA Outdoorsman, at first I was disappointed but since I have been using it I am sold.........must have brought $50.00 of lithium's lately and I just opened some Eneloops yesterday. Sure the CR123A have their place but the AA have proved their worth!!


----------



## fractal (Dec 27, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> I prefer CR123 for it's higher voltage and it's more efficient in single cell applications but there are times when AA's are preferable such as when traveling, CR123's cost a fortune in most stores.


I was in the pharmacy the other day and walked down the camera isle. They were selling two x 8 packs of AA's for 12 bucks. I found one pole of CR123's for 9 bucks and a double pack for 15. They had the lithium AA's for 2 bucks each. So, given the two and only the two choices from the OP it is a pretty easy choice. Add other choices and the question becomes less clear.


----------



## Hesh68 (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess that's why I got the adapter with my SUNWAYMAN VR10+ best of both worlds AA's and CR123A in one flashlight!!


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Yup. Typically $9 for one at many Brick & Mortar stores. Unless I'm flying, when traveling I prefer to carry one of my single-cell CR123 lights, and a long-runtime AAA model on my keychain. As for spare cells that might be needed, I have a double CR123 belt-pouch / carrier that was made by a former employee of a great Army / Navy shop here in NYC that used to be a SureFire AD before unfortunately going out of business. I only have the one. Cost me $12. Made from mylon, with a bit of elastic and a flap. All black. Very discrete on the belt. Just a great little travel acccessory. If the $#!% hits the fan while I'm on a road trip or upstate visiting good friends, the last thing I want to do in a regional emergency is hit the stores for spare cells. I also have a single AAA keychain capsule made from delrin. So that takes care of the AAA light. Little Lighthound brand coin-cell light on me as well.
> 
> Don't have a pic of the double CR123 carrier. I know a commercial version of it existed once. But can't seem to find that website now where they were being sold. As far as looks, it's identical to the kydex version shown in the link below, but with a flap to completely cover the cells.
> 
> www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202368-LCG-Gear-2x-CR123A-Battery-Carrier-(Kydex)




Carrying spare cells when traveling is certainly a good idea, batteries go quick in an emergency situation. I have some battery carriers and capsules myself.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 28, 2012)

I really like the way the Zebralight SC80 can use both formats.


----------



## AVService (Dec 28, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> I really like the way the Zebralight SC80 can use both formats.



And without EXTRA parts!

This is the big difference between the SC80 and all others except the goofy Gerber that will take 3 types with no moving parts.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 28, 2012)

CR123A/16340s now. I like the shorter length of my single cell EDCs; about 100 mm or less. Fits nicely in my front pen pocket on my work pants...


----------



## SherlockOhms (Dec 28, 2012)

I already have lots of AA Eneloops and a LaCrosse charger because of my cameras. I buy the 48 packs of AA alkalines from Sams Club for other electronics, so there are always plenty of those around. My AAA, AA, C and D lights suit my needs well enough that I can't see picking up yet another size of battery. I can run AA lithium primaries in the flashlights that live in the car and alkaline or Nimh in everything else.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 28, 2012)

Neither! 18650/17650... I guess it would be closer to CR123 but I don't want a multi celled light running lithium primaries or rechargeable because if the whole vent risk. If I can replace 2 123's with an 18650 or similar I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 30, 2012)

My preference would be for cr123x2/17670 simply because of the length. Single AA lights are too short and double AA lights are unnecessarily long.


----------



## gravelrash (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a different take on this: I pick the light first, then live with the battery that runs it. Somehow I naturally gravitated to CR123s mostly because my EDCs are all HDS. I can totally see the need to back those up with AA lights, especially for travel, and have started looking at AA lights.

Does anyone know of any good 2xAA side-by-side lights? I've not been able to find any metal lights like that (probably too expensive to machine).


----------



## Forward_clicky (Jan 5, 2013)

For me I prefer the higher output of CR123s.
But for me I decided to have a balance of AAA, AA and 123 based torches.
In a SHTF or disaster scenario, a balance of all seems to be the best bet.


----------



## Snipe315 (Jan 9, 2013)

Quiksilver said:


> And the bads are overexaggerated ... Availability never been a problem. Cost, comparable to AA L91s, maybe even cheaper. Contrary to popular belief, they're easier to find in a SHTF than common cells like AA, AAA, C, and D.



Sorry but that is just not true.

I can find AA batteries in almost ANY grocery store, gas station quicky-mart, or convenience store. The same can not be said for CR123s. For that reason I prefer the AA form factor. The performance of CR123 powered lights is vastly superior IMHO. Which is why I'm waiting for Zebralight to release their SC82; which like the SC80 should take both AA and CR123 battery types.


----------



## Hotherps (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been using CR123 powered torches for around 15+ years. initially in Surefire P6 and 6Z, but more recently in Zebralights SC31 and H31C. I've traveled the world with them (Sahara, tropical rain forests, India etc) and they have worked really well. I plan on getting a SC80 because I like the idea of being able to use AA's as well.


----------



## reppans (Jan 9, 2013)

Snipe315 said:


> ...The performance of CR123 powered lights is vastly superior IMHO.




- If you like rechargeables, the 14500 has a significant capacity advantage to 16340s.
- If you like runtimes, the L91 lithium primary has the same energy as a CR123, although will lose a little efficiency to the boost driver
- If don't mind mail order, 14505 primaries (CRAA) will be the equivalent of CR123 in nearly every way (but won't work well in the SC52, seeing you like ZL).


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jan 9, 2013)

I have switched back and forth a few times in my prefrences. And like many of you have found faults with both the formats. 14500's have me leaning to the AA camp but my latest purchase was a 123A or 18650 light. If I could get a EDC light light that would run on 2 AA's or single 14500 in a twin tube design like A Fenix TK 35 for AA's I would be happy. Having a single cell light with 14500 is great but if I have to drop back to AA's I would like to run 2 of them not just one...


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 9, 2013)

With my dim *light culture* I mostly rely on enloops for everyday use. I also stock some cr123s mainly just for emergencies.


----------



## MoBait (Jan 9, 2013)

For EDC I prefer the slimness and cheapness of the AA primaries. For wilderness activities I prefer the run time, compactness, reliability, and temperature tolerance of the 123.


----------



## cerbie (Jan 9, 2013)

Either, but nothing else, except on keychains. NIMH AA for their ubiquity and cost, RCR123 for their weight and short length. I keep primaries only as spare cells, so performance is fine for both formats, in my experience.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 10, 2013)

1xAA > 1xCR123a 

2xCR123a > 2xAA



but energy density, rechargeable versatility, cost & availability etc. are not my top priorities either.


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd have to say cr123 - for extra power. But if it's for convenience say travelling I'd bring the AA flashlight. Small,cheap and u find it anywhere.


----------



## tacdriver22mk2 (Feb 8, 2013)

they dont make a pistol weponlight in AA to my knowlege and if they did it wouldnt have the runtime or power i would want compared to 123's so my carry gun is run by 123's my edc lights are run by 123's 

this is nice because my lights are shorter and are brighter and last longer 

plus if i am running lithium's anyway its really the same price between AA's and 123's 

nothing wrong with a few AAs and AAA lights lying around for versatility but what i live off of on my person is 123s 

if SHTF and i find myself needing a flashlight for longperiods of time i like being able to swap batteries from my gun to my edc light (but i rigged a spare set in with my mag pouch so it would never happen) 

or if i am hunting at night and my pistol light needs the juice i could refocus resources towards that


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 8, 2013)

I suppose it would be interesting to hear what peoples preference is and where they're from. In the UK CR123's will cost you your first born child and a kidney for a pack of 2 in a shop (I know they can be found a tad cheaper online but that's no good to me if I need spares when out and about). My lights are all AAA, AA, or 18650, if Im working outdoors, the AA format allows me to carry spares for both light and GPS.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, the RCR123's or 14500's give max light out put typically...and when the cells are rechargeable, much of the run time concern is meaningless...you just swap in freshies as needed.


----------



## VidPro (Feb 8, 2013)

I would lean towards the AA in a single, because i prefer rechargables, and the 123 rechargeable is not wonderful its still ok. the AA rechargeable can hold up better over time(years), and needs less checking and testing to insure runtime when away from power sources.

if it was primary use only the 123 or lithium AA, wouldnt make that much difference to me because they are both more money, when used for hours and hours nightly. I avoid primary usage, but have it always as a backup,or when traveling/hiking, where it easier to have a battery than a charger.


----------



## moldyoldy (Feb 8, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> I suppose it would be interesting to hear what peoples preference is and where they're from. In the UK CR123's will cost you your first born child and a kidney for a pack of 2 in a shop (I know they can be found a tad cheaper online but that's no good to me if I need spares when out and about). My lights are all AAA, AA, or 18650, if Im working outdoors, the AA format allows me to carry spares for both light and GPS.



+1. 

When I fly the (little) Pond, I normally bring along a 1x AA based light, typically an SC51 or a V11r with extender using a 14500 for significant lumens. During travel in nearly any country, I can always find some store-purchased Mignon (AA) cells if needed. MediaMarkt also sells Eneloop AA/AAA (Mignon/Micro) cells and chargers. In my pocket I have the X-Light Photon X-Micro 2x 2016 cell light with a couple spare cells stashed somewhere. I strongly prefer single-cell lights for travel. I transit too many security checkpoints to bother with multiple 18650s or multiple CR123s.

At "home", although I have a few RCR123 and CR123a cells for compatibility, I eventually focused on the 14500 or the 18650 cell because of runtime and higher lumen output than 1x Eneloop cells. A typical run time of less than 30 minutes on "max" with one RCR123 cell is simply too short to bother with. Otherwise at home I have a few multi-cell lights with AA Eneloops (ie: LD41) or 18650s (ie: SC600, TK35, T60).


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 8, 2013)

i Prefer the AAs and AAAs and that is based on my location. i understand the whole "when crap hits the fan the only thing left on the shelves are the CR123s" but it doesn't apply here because hardly anyone carries them around here. whenever i spot them they only have two packs left and they go for $7-10 per cell. just not practical for me. dont get me wrong. i wish i had cheap access to 123's other than online.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 8, 2013)

AA is a no-brainer. Plus, how many recharges could I get using my car battery in an emergency? I have no idea but I bet it's a TON!


----------



## gradio (Feb 8, 2013)

Using both AA & CR123 and I don't know, yet, which I prefer as each has advantage/disadvantage in my situation.
I like the brightness my CR123 lights give along with battery shelf life - but I like the simplicity of AA and I have eneloop and other various NiMh batteries. 
I'm just glad to be getting away from all the "D" cell mag lights recently. 
New to all these new lights and recently been replacing all lights - still have some refinements as I may have pulled the trigger to soon on a few recent buys. But it's all good and I'm learning, I think.


----------



## yearnslow (Feb 9, 2013)

I 'prefer' CR123A's, (my EDC is a Fenix PD30 at the moment) I find that these last a long time on the low setting inmy EDC, plus if I need it I can whack out 230+ lumens if I have to.

I 'should' be using AA's where I am, as 123's are quite hard to get (in response to gravelmonkeys post, if you think they're expensive in Blighty, mate, try getting them here! £7.00 each in some places!!!), and I have to get people to bring them in with them when they fly from Europe.


Also recently I had an AA leak in my Gerber recon, not a great light but I've had it a long time and it's always with me next to my leatherman, so I was a bit miffed about having to clean out the tube then sand the 'crud' off etc... fortunately it still works.


----------



## audz (Feb 9, 2013)

I prefer AA just because they're so readily available and are inexpensive although probably not the best out there they do the job in book:thumbsup: just m .02


----------



## cerbie (Feb 9, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> I suppose it would be interesting to hear what peoples preference is and where they're from. In the UK CR123's will cost you your first born child and a kidney for a pack of 2 in a shop (I know they can be found a tad cheaper online but that's no good to me if I need spares when out and about). My lights are all AAA, AA, or 18650, if Im working outdoors, the AA format allows me to carry spares for both light and GPS.


It's the same in the U.S., though the prices may vary. Stores that sell outdoor goods sometimes have bulk packs for under $3/cell. Department and grocery stores can be as much as $10/cell, and drug and convenience stores even more, if they have any. I was just looking today, actually, and found a $2.50/cell 12-pack as the cheapest, at my local Bass Pro. Even at that store, most were $3-5/cell. 

Made in USA alkaline AAs can be had for $0.40-0.60/cell, and Lithium AAs $1.50-2/cell, at any major retailer, and often go on sale.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 9, 2013)

cerbie said:


> It's the same in the U.S., though the prices may vary. Stores that sell outdoor goods sometimes have bulk packs for under $3/cell. Department and grocery stores can be as much as $10/cell, and drug and convenience stores even more, if they have any. I was just looking today, actually, and found a $2.50/cell 12-pack as the cheapest, at my local Bass Pro. Even at that store, most were $3-5/cell.
> 
> Made in USA alkaline AAs can be had for $0.40-0.60/cell, and Lithium AAs $1.50-2/cell, at any major retailer, and often go on sale.



FWIW, I just googled it, major retailers have them here for (calculated for single cell): $6.32 (grocery store), $10.48 (photo/pharmacutical store), $5.88 (Photo/electrical store), $13.09 (electrical store), $8.21 (outdoors retailer)!

AA prices, alkalines $1/cell, lithiums about $3/cell.

Bit of a range of prices really, I've only ever seen 1 or 2 pack CR123's and not a chance you'd be able to pick up a spare set outside of a big town though! (Someone may correct me...)


----------



## dparr (Feb 9, 2013)

All of my lights run off of AA Batteries.

I do however use a 26650 to power my Spark SX5.


----------



## cerbie (Feb 10, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Bit of a range of prices really, I've only ever seen 1 or 2 pack CR123's and not a chance you'd be able to pick up a spare set outside of a big town though! (Someone may correct me...)


Both stores in my city that sell packs larger than 2 _also sell CR123 flashlights_.


----------



## tychoseven (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is there no poll for this thread?

When I first started getting into flashlights, I was put off by the price and availability of CR123s, so I went AA. These days I can't find a reason to switch. I'm ethically opposed to primary cells for non-emergency use, and 16340s are not the equal of 14500s. Instead of 2x16340, I'll just use an 18650 instead.

I'd love to find some ICR 18350s because that _would _replace AA Eneloops as my EDC cell of choice.


----------



## Tennessee Cattleman (Feb 10, 2013)

Prefer the CR123A. The Cr123A is a lot of battery in a small package. Works good for single cell pocket lights.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 10, 2013)

cerbie said:


> Both stores in my city that sell packs larger than 2 _also sell CR123 flashlights_.



Oh, whereabouts?! Still, no good if you're away from town though!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 10, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Oh, whereabouts?! Still, no good if you're away from town though!



Just put some CR123s in a spares-carrier and take them with you. Not a big deal.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 10, 2013)

BOTH!!

I started out thinking that CR123's for EDC would be the best choice due to the generally smaller size of single CR123 lights and the additional power and brightness. But recently they have begun producing lights that are just as bright with just 1-AA and arent any larger than a CR123 light! 

There are 2 trains of thought: One says that AA's are better because they are more prevalent, cheaper and easier to find. The second theory says that CR123's may be better because they arent as well known and arent used nearly as much, so they are likely to be on the shelves after all AA's are gone. Here's the problem with #2, most stores only carry a few CR123's and hundreds of AA's, so all it would take is 1 or 2 people to come in and stock up on those few CR123's and that store would be _OUT_ of CR123's immediately!

Its hard to speculate what would happen if there was a local or regional emergency where batteries were at a premium like hurricane Sandy, so I came up with plan #3: I make sure to have high quality lights in both CR123 and AA, and I buy lights that will take AA and 14500, while buying CR123 lights that will also take RCR123's. I have all those battery types in stock too. I also have 18650 lights and AAA lights. So I've got it covered. I dont expect any major storm emergencies or anything, but if you ask people in the northeast after Sandy or this latest winter storm, I'm sure they'd say its best to be prepared for all contingencies....


----------



## cerbie (Feb 11, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Oh, whereabouts?! Still, no good if you're away from town though!


http://www.basspro.com/
http://www.academy.com/

For practical purposes, I need spares around, even in town. Changing batteries, or swapping torches, takes very little time. Going to a store and buying some batteries would take a good bit of time, would require mental task-swapping, and would make my inner boy scout cry :mecry:.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 11, 2013)

cerbie said:


> http://www.basspro.com/
> http://www.academy.com/
> 
> For practical purposes, I need spares around, even in town. Changing batteries, or swapping torches, takes very little time. Going to a store and buying some batteries would take a good bit of time, would require mental task-swapping, and would make my inner boy scout cry :mecry:.



Ah, I was talking about in the UK. Spares are all well and good but I prefer the safety net of being able to buy AA's EVERYWHERE.

With technology where it is at the moment, should the question rather be 16340's and back-up CR123's *OR* 14500's and back-up lithium AA's (with overpriced alkaleaks as a last resort)?


----------



## cerbie (Feb 11, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Ah, I was talking about in the UK. Spares are all well and good but I prefer the safety net of being able to buy AA's EVERYWHERE.
> 
> With technology where it is at the moment, should the question rather be 16340's and back-up CR123's *OR* 14500's and back-up lithium AA's (with overpriced alkaleaks as a last resort)?


The problem is that certain varieties of torches are just not available for low voltages, making 1xCR123 and 2xCR123 good formats. A AA P60 host is going to drastically cut down your options, FI, v. a CR123 host. HDS with anything but CR123 is unobtainable. Zebralight, Peak, and L3 are the only quality options I know of that use good emitters in turnkey torches, today, using AA batteries (limited runs don't count, and I don't trust Terralux' product reliability).

Availability is not nearly the safety net that it would seem, when TSHTF, and you have little or no warning that you are about to plunged into darkness for multiple nights. You either have the means in your home and/or vehicle, or you don't. In between is mere hope. Today, you can buy cheap flashlights off the shelf that last a day or more on 1 or 2 AA cells. So, you probably don't need but around 4-6 spare cells per person, for lighting. Throw in several more for communal use, and 10-15 spare will likely be enough to get you by.

I mean, is the store open? Do they have anything? Can new products even make it to them? Can you even safely get there and back, at this moment? When it actually happens, there's usually a few days of complete and total non-functionality of transportation and power infrastructure, for at least some neighborhoods. I've only been through one major natural disaster (the rest that were called that have been pretty minor, mostly being long power outages), a flood, and while the stores that could stay in business through it helped out as much as they could, there was really not much for days, until major roads could be cleared and protected, except for water being doled out. Full cupboards and enough batteries counted for a lot. Beyond those two things, good neighbors and friends will generally be more important than all the preparedness equipment and training some people will have (not to dissuade anyone: good friends with CERT training, or EMS experience, and tools to make use of it, would be ideal ).

Spare AAs on-hand can let you see at night, see in rooms without windows during the day, listen to the radio (important during an emergency situation), and continue to use your phone. AAs that might have a chance to still be at the store...well, they may or may not be there, you may or may not be able to get there, and you will be relying on draining non-replenishable battery charges to stay informed and in touch, until you find out. Spares are the best battery safety net around, and keeping a revolving stock is generally less expensive than buying when the need arises, if you never need to have a good stock of batteries.

If you use CR123-compatible flashlights, having some as backup makes sense. I didn't have any spares, a little while back, because I just used the primaries that came with the lights as my spares. I've rectified that situation, but it was only marginally annoying, since I had AA torches to substitute. If your choice is between a better flashlight for what you want to use it for, and a common battery, go for the better flashlight. It may be hard to take the plunge, but the batteries won't be a huge deal, after you get used to having a better flashlight handy. If you want to be generally prepared, keep plenty of AAs around, get an AA to USB adapter, and make a point to get preparedness and/or camping gear that uses AAs, whenever possible, or AAA for small stuff (weather and/or shortband radio, cheap flashlights, and LED lanterns, mostly).


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 11, 2013)

I think we're arguing different anticipated scenarios- I'm coming from an active useage rather than an emergancy situation viewpoint. I was thinking along the lines of planned trips/useage, needing more spares than anticipated so nipping down to the closest petrol station to pick up a couple of packs of AA's.

FWIW, the Olight i2 is also fairly good on 14500/AA.



cerbie said:


> The problem is that certain varieties of torches are just not available for low voltages, making 1xCR123 and 2xCR123 good formats. A AA P60 host is going to drastically cut down your options, FI, v. a CR123 host. HDS with anything but CR123 is unobtainable. Zebralight, Peak, and L3 are the only quality options I know of that use good emitters in turnkey torches, today, using AA batteries (limited runs don't count, and I don't trust Terralux' product reliability).
> 
> Availability is not nearly the safety net that it would seem, when TSHTF, and you have little or no warning that you are about to plunged into darkness for multiple nights. You either have the means in your home and/or vehicle, or you don't. In between is mere hope. Today, you can buy cheap flashlights off the shelf that last a day or more on 1 or 2 AA cells. So, you probably don't need but around 4-6 spare cells per person, for lighting. Throw in several more for communal use, and 10-15 spare will likely be enough to get you by.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Ah, I was talking about in the UK. Spares are all well and good but I prefer the safety net of being able to buy AA's EVERYWHERE.



If there's some sort of regional or national disaster, you're not going to be able to buy AA cells anywhere. That's the point. Going out to stock up during such a disaster is already too late. You should have a small stockpile of extra batteries _before_ something happens. Be prepared ahead of time. The guy who has a couple of cases of CR123 cells at home is going to be FAR better prepared to deal with a big emergency than the guy who drives to the nearest pharmacy to get a few AA cells, and finds the shelves have already been picked clean.

You might just want cells for planned trips and such. But something could happen during a planned trip when you're far from home. Got to be prepared, just in case.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 11, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> If there's some sort of regional or national disaster, you're not going to be able to buy AA cells anywhere. That's the point. Going out to stock up during such a disaster is already too late. You should have a small stockpile of extra batteries _before_ something happens. Be prepared ahead of time. The guy who has a couple of cases of CR123 cells at home is going to be FAR better prepared to deal with a big emergency than the guy who drives to the nearest pharmacy to get a few AA cells, and finds the shelves have already been picked clean.
> 
> You might just want cells for planned trips and such. But something could happen during a planned trip when you're far from home. Got to be prepared, just in case.



As before, I'm not talking about the disaster side of things- I've got enough spares at home for emergancies (UK doesn't DO severe weather or powercuts in the South). I don't carry around my box of spares if I'm going camping/walking somewhere, I'll carry a spare set or 2 but like the ability to nip to a shop to grab a few more.

Edit: I pretty much missed that second sentence, people should do what they feel necessary with regards to being prepared. _Personally,_ I think carrying more than 2 spares is overkill (my primary camping light is ZL51c so 1AA in the light and 2 in electrical tape in my bag. Spare light is Olight i2 with L91). Given the lack of sudden natural hazards (earthquake etc), most likely "event" is a terrorist attack on London, I'm confident "only" having the 4 AA's and 2 lights would be the least of my worries.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 11, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> If there's some sort of regional or national disaster, you're not going to be able to buy AA cells anywhere. That's the point. Going out to stock up during such a disaster is already too late. You should have a small stockpile of extra batteries _before_ something happens. Be prepared ahead of time. The guy who has a couple of cases of *AA* cells at home is going to be FAR better prepared to deal with a big emergency than the guy who drives to the nearest pharmacy to get a few *CR123* cells, and finds the shelves have already been picked clean.



Anyone who is stock piled will be better off than the guy who isn't. doesn't matter what battery type. i Switched your cell type around in your sentence to show that your scenario doesn't add any more value to one cell type or the other.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 11, 2013)

While it's good practice to be prepared, I'm not worried about stockpiling AA batteries since they can be salvaged from so many devices. I usually use standard 2000mah Eneloops.

(3) DVR/Cable box remotes = 6 AA
(2) DVD remotes = 4 AA
(1) A/V remote = 2 AA
(1) Treadmill computer display = 4 AA
(1) Handheld GPS unit = 2 AA
(1) Canon EX430EXII flash = 4 AA
(1) Lint remover = 2 AA
(1) Wall clock = 2 AA
--------------------------------------
= 26 AA Eneloops of varying charge state, but most over 70%. And this is BEFORE getting into my small "standby" stock of 8 Eneloops and all my lights currently charged up and ready to go.

This plus something like a Zebralight H51 can go a LONG way in an emergency. Then when you start talking about recharging with a car battery it seems impossible to ever run out of juice.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2013)

ryukin2000 said:


> Anyone who is stock piled will be better off than the guy who isn't. doesn't matter what battery type. i Switched your cell type around in your sentence to show that your scenario doesn't add any more value to one cell type or the other.



It was specifically worded to prove a point. Namely that common AA cells found in local pharmacies won't be so easy to acquire during an emergency compared to less common ones that another individual keeps stock-piled at home. I own plenty of lights that take AA cells, or CR123 cells. Still, there is a prevailing belief that in an emergency, one can simply run to a nearby pharmacy and get AA cells far more easily than CR123 cells. Once again, not if others get there first and raid the shelves for the AA cells. Far better to have a keychain light running on N cells, and a small stock-pile of N's at home than a AAA light with no spares at all.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2013)

markr6 said:


> While it's good practice to be prepared, I'm not worried about stockpiling AA batteries since they can be salvaged from so many devices. I usually use standard 2000mah Eneloops.
> 
> (3) DVR/Cable box remotes = 6 AA
> (2) DVD remotes = 4 AA
> ...



The average person would just reach for the half dead, 2AA, batteries in their remote. Average person can't even remember the last time they changed the batteries. You're in a better position than many. But a large blister pack of cheap AA or AAA cells (at least 15 in the pack) isn't a bad idea to keep at home. Shelf-life can be surprising long.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 11, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> The average person would just reach for the half dead, 2AA, batteries in their remote. Average person can't even remember the last time they changed the batteries. You're in a better position than many. But a large blister pack of cheap AA or AAA cells (at least 15 in the pack) isn't a bad idea to keep at home. Shelf-life can be surprising long.


That's true. I'm very picky about my remote controls...i.e. they must be able to bounce the IR off the wall behind me or thru a bed sheet LOL! So they are charged up rather frequently. My parents on the other hand, and average person you refer to, squeeze every drop out of those alkalines requiring the remote to be pointed directly at the unit...UUUURG how can you live like that?!?!

Still on the "emergency" topic, it's unfortunate the Zebralight SC80 was discontinued - best of both worlds in this situation!


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 11, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> As before, I'm not talking about the disaster side of things- I've got enough spares at home for emergancies (UK doesn't DO severe weather or powercuts in the South). I don't carry around my box of spares if I'm going camping/walking somewhere, I'll carry a spare set or 2 but like the ability to nip to a shop to grab a few more.
> 
> Edit: I pretty much missed that second sentence, people should do what they feel necessary with regards to being prepared. _Personally,_ I think carrying more than 2 spares is overkill (my primary camping light is ZL51c so 1AA in the light and 2 in electrical tape in my bag. Spare light is Olight i2 with L91). Given the lack of sudden natural hazards (earthquake etc), most likely "event" is a terrorist attack on London, I'm confident "only" having the 4 AA's and 2 lights would be the least of my worries.




I think you will find that some of the real nasty weather in the UK over the last couple of years has being taking place in the south of the Uk. You have had massive flooding problems,remember the M5 being flooded and all those cars stuck.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 11, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> I think you will find that some of the real nasty weather in the UK over the last couple of years has being taking place in the south of the Uk. You have had massive flooding problems,remember the M5 being flooded and all those cars stuck.



Granted, in my haste to not speak for anyone north of Birmingham I overlooked some of the large puddles we've had down this end recently.


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 11, 2013)

I personally prefer NiMH to lithium in any way, shape, or form. Call me a 'flashlight heretic' for saying this. But the way I see things, lithium is simply a sacrifice you make (in terms of safety, convenience, etc) in order to get as many lumens as possible from as small of a light as possible. But NiMH can run every bit as powerful of a light as lithium. It just has to be somewhat bigger to accommodate the batteries. And being a 'big light' kind of guy to begin with, I certainly have no problem with this. As far as CR123 primaries, I find these expensive enough when I have to get a couple if I want to do something out of the ordinary and use my old film camera. I can't imagine having to constantly buy them for a flashlight!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> I personally prefer NiMH to lithium in any way, shape, or form. Call me a 'flashlight heretic' for saying this. But the way I see things, lithium is simply a sacrifice you make (in terms of safety, convenience, etc) in order to get as many lumens as possible from as small of a light as possible. But NiMH can run every bit as powerful of a light as lithium. It just has to be somewhat bigger to accommodate the batteries. And being a 'big light' kind of guy to begin with, I certainly have no problem with this. As far as CR123 primaries, I find these expensive enough when I have to get a couple if I want to do something out of the ordinary and use my old film camera. I can't imagine having to constantly buy them for a flashlight!



Chemistry in lithium AA and AAA cells isn't the very same one found in CR123 cells. The AA and AAA cells are safer overall.


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 11, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Chemistry in lithium AA and AAA cells isn't the very same one found in CR123 cells. The AA and AAA cells are safer overall.



If you are referring to Energizer L91/L92 primaries, you are correct. But these batteries are both expensive and nonrechargeable. And they don't have much in the way of real advantages compared to NiMH. I find them to be good for use as emergency glove box batteries. But I certainly wouldn't use them as 'everyday batteries'.


----------



## cerbie (Feb 12, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> As far as CR123 primaries, I find these expensive enough when I have to get a couple if I want to do something out of the ordinary and use my old film camera. I can't imagine having to constantly buy them for a flashlight!


There's no good reason to. I go through, typically, 2 per year. Usually, once per year, I'll have an unexpectedly long usage need, power outage or not, and swap out my RCRs to keep from over-discharging them. Other than that, I make a point to top off my RCRs every couple weeks, whether they need it not.

Just like with flashlights that won't work on Lithium or NIMH AAs, due to relying on the sagging voltage to keep the emitter alive, I avoid flashlights I know won't at least work with LiFePO4 (though, I have considered getting 3V regulated cells).

With good rechargeable battery habits, you won't need to use primaries in your CR123 torches any more than you need to use primaries in AA torches.


----------



## benhudson (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know where I stand on this, but this thread has given me plenty of food for thought, so thanks.

Ben


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 13, 2013)

markr6 said:


> That's true. I'm very picky about my remote controls...i.e. they must be able to bounce the IR off the wall behind me or thru a bed sheet LOL! So they are charged up rather frequently. My parents on the other hand, and average person you refer to, squeeze every drop out of those alkalines requiring the remote to be pointed directly at the unit...UUUURG how can you live like that?!?!
> 
> Still on the "emergency" topic, it's unfortunate the Zebralight SC80 was discontinued - best of both worlds in this situation!




Did they really discontinue the SC80? I wasnt aware of that, and I was going to buy one of them, but at that same time I heard about the SC52 so I bought it, with the possibility of picking up an SC80 at a later date. It probably wouldnt have been real soon, as I've got other more pressing responsibilities right now, and I'd probably get an EA4 before the SC80 anyway, but still I like the idea of being able to simply twist the inner adapter around and voila! You've got a light that can run on either CR123 or AA.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 18, 2013)

I just picked up a 2pk of SureFire CR123A Lithium batteries at Lowe's for $5 tax included.


----------



## gradio (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting and I had thoughts once of going to common AA's and ween off others but that didn't happen.
Now I like some of the reasons of having more than 1 type/size, and now I don't feel so bad on what and how many I have.
I'm almost down to about 100 CR123A's (bought a 72 box and a few dozen-pack's) and don't go through them very fast.
AA Eneloops about 40 of them... probably will get more
Misc AA NiMH - 50 or so but been culling some old ones and hence getting eneloop's as replacements so soon to be all eneloops, I think
1-dozen AAA eneloops
Still have a couple full AA Costco 40-packs and AA Duracell 40-pack alkaline's
Few rechargeable misc 9-volt & C-cells
Trying to get things down now to AA eneloop's and plenty of CR123A's and rid misc AA NiMh and alkaline's much as I can.


----------



## imcoolman (Feb 19, 2013)

As a beginner, I would like to use the AA one.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 20, 2013)

AA/14500 all the way:-Max output is no longer an issue even on 1.2V-Easier to find/cheaper in almost all locations if you need primaries in a pinch-14500 Li-ion is superior to 16340 Li-ion assuming same brand/quality of cell.-Size, the AA light can be thinner and the shortness of 123 is not an advantage (to me at least, it makes it too short to comfortably hold). I will say I would rather have a 2 x 123 light than a 2 x AA light though.These advantages are only universal on AA lights that have true 1.2->4.2V support though (such as the new SC 52 or Quark series).


----------

